#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  The Journey of IoT in 2020

## Bhavya

In 2020 Internet of things will grow rapidly, along with growing security issues and lacking to provide complete solutions. Gartner predicted in 2020,the number of IoT endpoints for automative and enterprise will reach up to 5.8 billion. SO in 2020 IoT will dominated by 3 major things:

IoT security issueIT OT collaboration in IoTEdge networking in IoT

*Guys, What's your prediction for IoT in 2020?*

----------

